# RAW fed cat info?



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ok so since the boys(3 dogs) are now on Raw that only leaves Ducki, the kitty, to non natural foods(horses, fish and dogs are already over to what they would eat in nature!)

SOOOO my question is does anyone know of a decent forum/group that is about raw fed cats? I have been reading up a little bit and it can be kind of tricky, and she is only 5lbs MAX anyways...so I want to make sure I cover all my bases!!

and just cause no thread is good with out pictures...here is my little Princess:










And you can see in this picture how small she is(this is a normal cat sized bed, fits Brody the Pug/x quite well and she is 8 months old here)


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Great site Raw Fed Cats

Hope you can get more info!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

pandaparade said:


> Great site Raw Fed Cats
> 
> Hope you can get more info!


AH thank you!:biggrin: I was trying to look at that site while I was bored at the inlaws last night but it isnt iPod friendly(giant pictures and such) and then I couldnt remember which one it was this morning!LOL


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

http://feline-nutrition.org/

This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> Feline Nutrition
> 
> This is one of my favorites.


Awesome thank you!:biggrin:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Have you started on the kitteh? (Cuyooot kitteh btw) If so, how's it going?

If you ever need assistance with that, ask me. I managed to switch 7 kittehs over in a week. All different personalities and levels of resistance. It can be done.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SerenityFL said:


> Have you started on the kitteh? (Cuyooot kitteh btw) If so, how's it going?
> 
> If you ever need assistance with that, ask me. I managed to switch 7 kittehs over in a week. All different personalities and levels of resistance. It can be done.


Thank you for asking!:biggrin: Yes Ducki started today....not a single second thought about it...in fact I think she may be more in love with Mommi more then ever!HAHHA
I am very excited to see how she transforms as well, granted she is already VERY silky but I am hoping that this will help her bulk up a little more!:biggrin:


----------

